# Anniversary!!!!!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

It's here, it arrived!!!

Needs some TLC was running about 10 mins slow, now just stops after a few seconds!!!!

A service is needed I feel, unless anyone knows a quick fix?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hippo, try this.....

Hold it tight in the palm of your hands.... shake it to wind it gently with hand still clasped.... press palms together... hold to forehead... pray a little and give thanks to whatever god you worship (Seiko-San is good)... hold for 3 more mins.... shake for 1min... press palms tight for 2 mins and then open palms... it will be running. Trust me - if you do this as I say it will run for more than a few secs. I promise.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one Hippo, that monster looks good









Hope it gets running soon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great Hippo


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Hippo, try this.....
> 
> Hold it tight in the palm of your hands.... shake it to wind it gently with hand still clasped.... press palms together... hold to forehead... pray a little and give thanks to whatever god you worship (Seiko-San is good)... hold for 3 more mins.... shake for 1min... press palms tight for 2 mins and then open palms... it will be running. Trust me - if you do this as I say it will run for more than a few secs. I promise.


Promise you won't laugh at me??


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one Hippo


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hippo said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Hippo, try this.....
> ...


No. but it will work. I dont lie.

So have you tried it?


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

JonW said:


> No. but it will work. I dont lie.
> 
> So have you tried it?


Your just biting your lip waiting for him to say he has tried it, aren't you.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

To be honest im 99% sure hes already tried it if I kno our Hippo!









C'mon mate... let us know... i need vindication...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> To be honest im 99% sure hes already tried it if I kno our Hippo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tried it, felt a bit silly, still no one at home!!! Yeah it seems to be running now, not sure for how long yet, managed 2 mins so far









What's with the holding it between the palms Jon?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Warms up the old congealed oil, which has too much friction for the movement to overcome.

Is my guess... from other posts I've read here.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't I recall you saying your other half was looking or bidding on some other model at one point? Did you manage to persuade her into bidding or buying this one instead Hippo?


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats Mate and very nice find!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool - Well done Hipster!

Yes as Limey says... its the warmth. It soaks into the sticky old oil and like heating water etc it moves the molecules apart making the oil thinner. thus the watch will run.... until the watch cools down and the oil thickens up again.

What it does prove is that all the watch needs is a good service to replace the oils and its not something else etc









The forum member (who shall remain nameless) who told me about this spent time sitting on his watch so he could work on the PC and still tell the time...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

BOLLOX!

It's Uri Gellar at work again


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I think Uri did this as a 'trick' a while back. Hot Tip for Uri's stuff.... its not really magic....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Cool - Well done Hipster!
> 
> Yes as Limey says... its the warmth. It soaks into the sticky old oil and like heating water etc it moves the molecules apart making the oil thinner. thus the watch will run.... until the watch cools down and the oil thickens up again.
> 
> ...


Does the watch sitter own a screwdriver??


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

foztex said:


> Well I've said it before but I never liked divers. I suppose it was because I could never see the reason behind having a tool for a specific purpose but not having the purpose.
> 
> Before I really came to appreciate watches, as opposed to just liking them, my watches were all hybrid quartz. In my job it made sense, analogue for instant time check, digital for precise countdowns to transmission time.
> 
> ...


Dont worry, I do have a screwdriver hippo. Although I've changed where I keep it as I kept scratching the watches
















Andy


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

foztex said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've said it before but I never liked divers. I suppose it was because I could never see the reason behind having a tool for a specific purpose but not having the purpose.
> ...


Probably for the best!!!!! Love that watch by the way Andy.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy, that strap pic still makes me queasy...







I do love that watch tho it does have a silly name







It would look great on a nice mesh. 

Hippo - Ask the scary screwdriver wielder for info on where to get this your serviced... with nice wet oil it should run like a good un.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Andy, that strap pic still makes me queasy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will indeed Jon. When are you over to collect the little beauty he was servicing for you? (hope he gets it back together in time!!).


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL - my "treasure" is now in the hands of the Gods who made it (so its safe from the screwdriver'd one!)







We will be there in December to pick it up - not that im looking forward, or anything...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

JonW said:


> LOL - my "treasure" is now in the hands of the Gods who made it (so its safe from the screwdriver'd one!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Wha time is it in Oz Jon?? 4am


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> LOL - my "treasure" is now in the hands of the Gods who made it (so its safe from the screwdriver'd one!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Screwdriver'd one said he thought he could save you a few quid and do it himself for you


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> Wha time is it in Oz Jon?? 4am


currently about 10:45pm.







this week the clocks go forward tho and yours go back i think so instead of 9hrs ahead of the UK we will be 11...



hippo said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > LOL - my "treasure" is now in the hands of the Gods who made it (so its safe from the screwdriver'd one!)
> ...


yes, he did mention that... I didnt to be cheap


----------

